# First Grooming!



## dkissel (Nov 11, 2007)

Lola had her first grooming appointment and it was awesome. She did quite well, looks adorable. I had them do a teddy bear cut and since then, her hair seems a little more curly and easy to manage. We are really happy with the result.


----------



## maryvee (Jan 26, 2008)

she looks so cute!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

She looks great!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Lola is a cutie pie!!! Love the cut.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

She does look cute...you'll have to take more pictures so we can see the whole effect!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Lola is adorable and I love her cut. Did the groomer scissor cut her?


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

dkissel said:


> Lola had her first grooming appointment and it was awesome. She did quite well, looks adorable. I had them do a teddy bear cut and since then, her hair seems a little more curly and easy to manage. We are really happy with the result.


She looks wonderful from that angle...we MAY need a few more pics from other angles just to be sure!ound: There is just something about a dark colored doggie I LOVE!!!!!


----------



## stoneruls (Dec 26, 2007)

Adorable!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kissel, looks like the groomer did a great job on Lola!


----------

